# Can someone help in identifying this moss



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

I bought this moss a week ago. But I dont remember the name.
Can some one help in identifying this moss.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

can't really see the photo clearly


----------

